

Ask HN: What Companies Outside of MaxCDN Offer CDN Pull Based Configurations? - brianjking

I really, really, really love WP-Rocket for optimization of WordPress; however, their CDN configuration only allows utilizing PULL based CDNs. This seems to eliminate Cloudflare, using Amazon CloudFront and many others.<p>Are there any free or what other low cost options are there for CDN offering pull based configurations?<p>Thanks!
======
jamash
Totally agree! You could try using another WordPress plugin that integrates
with CDN providers like W3TotalCache or WP Super Cache, both offer pull based
configurations.

Most providers, like CDNify (I may be somewhat biased as I work for them),
integrate with plugins like these, plus both the plugins I mentioned are
completely free!

Hope this helps :)

------
RyanGWU82
CloudFlare and Amazon CloudFront are both origin pull CDNs. (They pull content
from your origin server as it is requested from users in different locations.)
It looks like they should work just fine with WP Rocket. What makes you think
they won't?

